# Anybody in Chalkida



## nayakou (May 21, 2016)

My partner and I are moving to Chalkida from Cyprus very shortly. I wonder whether there is anybody there to have a cup of coffee with, share a bite of spanakopita and a few laughs.


----------



## ems037 (Sep 9, 2015)

Hello! I'm in Chalkida - when are you moving?


----------



## nayakou (May 21, 2016)

*hi*

Hello there! We are moving early next year, but because we already have a holiday house right outside Halkida, we're coming on the 1st of August for the summer holidays. Where do you live? Would you like to tell me a few things about yourself?


----------

